# Runaway tractor - HELP!



## ntstar (Apr 15, 2013)

I have an old 12 hp Yard Pro (by American Yard Products) lawn tractor. The problem is that the engine will only run at full throttle and does not respond to throttle control. I can see the metal arms near the engine move, but there is no effect on engine speed. In addition, the tractor cannot be shut down using the key and I have to pull the spark plug cable to get it to stop running. I think the two issues are related. What could cause this?


----------



## JD100 (Feb 23, 2013)

Well one of your problems Is definently wiring somewhere along your pionts or your coil that will concern a ground or a aftermarket ciol missing a ground. Sorry cant help you with the carb issue but might be a governor issue. Hope it helps.


----------



## ntstar (Apr 15, 2013)

UPDATE:

Two problems found: one wire was detached from the coil and therefore, could not shut off engine using ignition - thanks for the help.
Secondly, the choke throttle plate inside the carburetor had become detached and lodged in the opening, thereby effectively causing large amounts of fuel to be dumped into the engine continuously. This accounted for the run-away engine without any throttle control. Reattached the plate and everything is MUCH better. Thanks for your help.


----------

